# What offset to get? Please help (MK4 Jetta, 17X8.5)



## LiBlackRabbit (Oct 8, 2003)

Thinking of getting the SSR copies from Rota. Sorry but I'm not going to spend $2k+ on a set of wheels. I also hate the fact of running spacers also. What offset should I be running? +35 is factory correct? Here are the available sizes:








MODEL NAME: D2

SIZES AVAILABLE:


17 x 8.5 +20/+25/+30/+35/+40/+48 4h/5h x 100/114.3 

18 x 8.0 +45/+48 5h x 100/114.3 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## A3Tripod (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: What offset to get? Please help (BOSS_MJF)*

I would like an answer to this as well. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: What offset to get? Please help (A3Tripod)*

17x8.5 in either 30 or 35.


----------



## A3Tripod (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: What offset to get? Please help (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_17x8.5 in either 30 or 35.

Which of these is less aggressive than the other? In other words, is one less likely to rub than the other?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: What offset to get? Please help (A3Tripod)*

35 is closest to stock.
30 sticks out a little bit farther. 
I would go with the 30 et. It is least likely to rub.


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: What offset to get? Please help (JDriver1.8t)*

ET30 gives better clearance on inside up front. But no matter whether you run either 30 or 35 all around, on Mk4's the rear track is 20mm less than front so fronts will have nice appearance relative to fender lip, but rear will be a bit too conservative. So 10mm spacers on rear only, will give a great balanced look/styling. Spacers on rear have no detrimental torsional forces on bearings as the rear has no steering/driving forces and weight is much lower at back end also.
I had such on previous Mk4 Jetta with superb handling coupled with aftermarket spt susp/shocks.


----------

